# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Iphone 4 For Sale

## christie1234

Im selling a unlocked black iPhone 4, 16gb, good working condition, a few light scratches on the back but otherwise looks fine. £70 or reasonable offer. Contact me on 07415788671

----------

